# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  DIY - Vitor Pestana - Reactor de Kalk  + Reactor de Calcio

## Vitor Pestana

Pois é amigos, mais um DIY, este é para o amigo Tiago Sousa:

----------


## Rui Peixoto

victor está excelente!

mesmo à pro!

----------


## Tiago Sousa

He he... sim sim, podem ficar cheios de inveja, este e meu..   :Coradoeolhos:  
Comprimentos

----------


## Luís Pisco

ola vitor pestana,é com muita paciencia que se faz estas coisas (bomba com eixo fixo ,com junçoes em pvc e essas curvas )  verifiquei esse reactor ao permenor e só tenho e a disser  :SbOk2:  5 estrelas.
parabens vitor ,a aquariofilia só tem a ganhar com isso.
já agora quanto custa assim um reactor (podes responder por mp, se quiseres)ou mesmo pelo forum .

luis oliveira
saudaçoes aquariofilas

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

fantastico, presumo que vendas se sim não te importas de dizer o preço   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá a todos.

Obrigado pelas palavras, espero que o Tiago Sousa fique contente com o novo equipamento. 

Quando começei na aquariofilia marinha uma das coisas que me fazia confusão era o preço das coisas... muito caras... demasiado caras, e depois de os analizar ao pormenor reparei que não passavam de peças que poderiam ser encontradas no mercado, bastava saber o que se queria e saber como fazer o puzzle... depois de algumas tentativas e erros consegui chegar lá, e  practicamente todos os equipamentos que tenho no meu aquario foram feitos por mim...

Tenho duas coisas na vida que adoro fazer... aquariofilia... e construir engenhocas, e quando as duas se unem, saem coisas destas.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Este nosso amigo Vitor é cá um engenhocas....

Os meus parabéns!!!

Podes trocar a tua assinatura:



> "Nunca atingiremos o impossivel, mas ele serve-nos de lanterna"
> 
> René Char


Para D.I.Y.Tech

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem construído Vitor. 
Onde sacaste o modelo?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sim senhor - com muito bom aspecto!

Quando quiseres fazer uma reactor de cálcio de câmara dupla eu fico com ele!!!  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Sugestão:Se calhar era muito util colocar uma nova categoris de secção de topicos chamada DIY em que se colocaria planos, esquemas, fotos com a breve explicação do seu funcionamento.Que acham?

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Parabéns pela montagem!!!
Será que podes indicar o tipo de lojas onde compras o material para as tuas montagens DIY, são as lojas de ferragens (apenas)?
O meu maior entrave a iniciar nesse tipo de projectos é a aquisição de material e os utensílios utilizados para os mesmos.
A propósito encontrei um site que já deve ser conhecido de alguns e que tem muitos projectos DIY:
http://www.acquaportal.it/Faidate/
...não sei se já conhecem, de qualquer maneira está aí para quem estiver interessado.

Um Abraço,
Miguel.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bem Miguel, esse site e espectacular, tem montes de coisas. Obrigado por divulgares com o pessoal.
Abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Caros amigos...

Venho por este meio mostrar mais um reactor cujo o qual foram feitas algumas modificações... ora vejam:

Baixei a camara de reacção mais 10 cm, afim de aumentar quantidade de kalkwasser.



Ponteira para admissão de agua onde poderá ser colocada uma mangueira.



Outras:







O novo escumador ainda está para vir, o "prototipo" está desenhado para 300 lt, depois com o tempo logo se vê.

Abraço a todos

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá amigos.

A pedido do nosso amigo Rogerio Gomes, contrui um reactor de calcio para o seu aquario de 600 Lt.

Deixo aqui algumas imagens, espero que gostem:

 

 

 

 


Espero que gostem...

abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

Parabéns Vitor pelas teus DIY's. Tens realmente muito jeito para essas coisas. Diz-me uma coisa onde compras esse PVC transparente e as outras peças?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Daniel.

Realmente não é nada facil encontrar PVC transparente, e o seu preço não é nada convidativo, isto torna o uso de acrilico muito mais eficaz em termos do tamanho das varas e custo, mas nada practico visto que estamos a utilizar 2 materias primas completamente diferentes podendo existir alguns problemas de compatibilidade a nivel de colagem.

Em relação aos acessorios, tenho um amigo que trabalha no ramo dos acessórios e tubos muito perto da minha casa que me faz o favor de me fornecer o material em quantidades pequenas visto que este armazém apenas vende em grandes quantidades, sendo por exemplo a quantidade minima de tubo PVC transparente cinco metros, tornando o conceito DIY muito mais caro do que os equipamentos de marca vendidos nas lojas.

Tudo é muito mais barato se for comprado em grandes quantidades, o que torna muito caro a construção de apenas 1 equipamento.

Abraço.

----------


## Marco Augusto

Olá boa tarde
Desculpem a minha questao, mas eu sou um pouco leigo a nivel de Reactores de cálcio, gostava que me esclarecem-se umas duvidas, se possivel:

1- Qual a melhor altura para colocar um reactor de cálcio?
2- Qual a melhor opçao, reactor de Kalk ou Cálcio?
3- O C02 dura muito tempo +/- ? 
4- O reactor é assim tao dificil de regular/controlar, como o pessoal diz? 

Eu sei que sao muitas questoes, peço desculpa
Cumps
Marco.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> 1- Qual a melhor altura para colocar um reactor de cálcio?
> 2- Qual a melhor opçao, reactor de Kalk ou Cálcio?
> 3- O C02 dura muito tempo +/- ? 
> 4- O reactor é assim tao dificil de regular/controlar, como o pessoal diz?


Olá Marco,

Aqui vão as minhas respostas:

1 - O reactor de Cálcio é para mim a melhor forma de aumentar a concentração de Cálcio e pode ser colocado logo no início. No entanto devido ao seu custo acaba por entrar em último!

2 - A melhor opção é o reactor de Cálcio.

3 - Depende do fluxo de água que passa no reactor (de Cálcio) e da forma como é mantido o pH no seu interior. Se utilizares o método conta-gotas o consumo de CO2 é menor, enquanto se optares pelo controlador de pH (+ válvula solenóide) acaba por haver maior desperdício.

4 - Não.

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Marco.

Todas as tuas questões são bem vindas, para isso é que serve o forum.

Ora bem...

1- Qual a melhor altura para colocar um reactor de cálcio?

A instalação de um Reactor de Calcium deve ser feita apenas se tiveres um gande consumo de calcio no aquario, por exemplo um aquario apenas de corais duros.

2- Qual a melhor opçao, reactor de Kalk ou Cálcio?

Aqui não existe a melhor opção visto que ambos fazem coisas diferente, mas caso queiras ter um Reactor de Calcium, terás de ter um Reactor de Kalkwasser devido à oscilação do pH, mas podes e deves ter um Reactor de Kalkwasser a funcionar sozinho.

3- O C02 dura muito tempo +/- ?

Isso depende do tamanho/volume do aquario, e consequentemente o proprio consumo de calcio.

4- O reactor é assim tao dificil de regular/controlar, como o pessoal diz?

Não, mas o processo torna-se mais facil se tiveres um painel que possa medir constantemente o pH e o KH.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

deu muito trabalho ,3 tardes na minha cozinha ,depois da confusao e muitos testes tive-mos que limpar tudo para nao ouvir a minha mulher , mas esta a trabalhar bem , o Pestana e bom no que faz muito prefeito que ate inerva mas tem nota 20.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Olá Vitor...

..antes de mais gostava de te dar os parabéns pelo teu gosto de DIY... coisa que como imagino que saibas também gosto muito de cultivar. É sempre de salutar e de grande interesse que surjam novas ideias e novas formas de explorar conceios antigos... a verdade é que ainda não está tudo inventado.. embora algumas pessoas nos queiram incutir esse espírito!

Apenas estou a intervir para te mostrar também o que nós agora fazemos no caso de Reactores de Cálcio de câmara dupla. Espero que possas retirar e acrescentar sujestões!!!



Pensei bastante antes de colocar a mensagem, pois não queria ser interpretado como um "abelhudo" que se está a meter no negócio dos outros... não, não é isso... à muito tempo que essa deixou de ser a minha luta (agora as coisas são feitas mais a sério), por isso faço-o com a melhor das intenções e na certeza de que tu o compreenderás... é apenas uma troca de "dicas" entre dois DIY-Man da nossa praça...

Um abraço e mais uma vez parabéns!!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Ricardo.

Tenho simplesmente uma coisa para dizer...

O que já passas-te, estou eu a começar a passar, e se existe alguém a ter creditos na nossa praça serás tu, por teres aberto a porta dos DIY em portugal, que eu saiba e no que diz respeito a aquarios marinhos foste o primeiro.

Até tenho pena de teres "deixado" o hobbie dos DIY, pois tenho a certeza que em conjunto conseguiriamos fazer uma verdadeira revolução aquatica e dar a todas as pessoas um pedaço do mar.

Fizes-te muito bem ter escolhido esse caminho pois para as pessoas que adoram inventar é o culminar de um sonho muito dificil de alcançar onde apenas os bons sobrevivem.

Parabéns para ti Ricardo e continua com muita força no teu projecto.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> e se existe alguém a ter creditos na nossa praça serás tu, por teres aberto a porta dos DIY em portugal, que eu saiba e no que diz respeito a aquarios marinhos foste o primeiro.


Agradeço estas tuas palavras ... mas não exageremos!





> Até tenho pena de teres "deixado" o hobbie dos DIY,...


Isso é "bicho" que uma vez no corpo nunca mais sai....




> ...pois tenho a certeza que em conjunto conseguiriamos fazer uma verdadeira revolução aquatica e dar a todas as pessoas um pedaço do mar.


Aceito o teu "desafio" implícito... e da minha parte fica o convite para uma "luta" conjunta .. vamos juntar forças...
...aguardo-te para esse novo desafio...  :Palmas:  




> ...e continua com muita força no teu projecto.


  :Pracima:  .. Obrigado... !!!

Um abraço....

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá a todos.

A evolução não pára...

Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos da nova actualização do recator de kalk:

Novas conecções para bomba de 300 lt/h com um consumo de 7W.

 

Ponteira para ligação da mangueira de reposição.

 

Nota: O que se vê nas fotos não é excesso de cola, mas sim agua do teste realizado previamente.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Caros amigos,

A pedido de muitas membros quero partilhar convosco todo os materiais tal como as referencias dos acessorios que utilizo para a fabricação de um reactor de kalk DIY.

Antes demais e já como referi num outro topico deixo aqui a morada onde podem adquirir todos os vossos materiais de construção:

MITERA - Equipamentos Industriais

Morada: Rua da Junqueira 307A 1300-338 Lisboa
Telefone:00351 21 360 00 00
Fax: 00351 21 360 00 09
Site:www.mitera.pt 
E-Mail:comercial@mitera.pt

Ou ainda melhor:



Material a ser utilizado:

PVC JOELHO 90º D.12 - 1
PVC JOELHO 90º D.16 - 4
PVC JOELHO 45º D.16 - 1 
PVC JUNÇÃO EPDM D.12 - 1 
PVC JUNÇÃO EPDM D.16 - 1
PVC UNIÃO D.90 - 1
PVC TAMPÃO FEMEA D.90 - 1
PVC ANEL CURTO DE REDUÇÃO 110X75 - 1
PVC UNIÃO T.M. 90X110X3" - 1
PVC TAMPÃO FEMEA 3" - 1
PVC TE 90º D.16 - 1
PVC PONTEIRA D.12 - 1
PVC ANEL CURTO DE REDUÇÃO 16X12 - 1
PVC TAMPÃP FEMEA D.16 - 1
PVC TUBO TRANSPARENTE D.90 - 0,5 METROS
PVC TUBO TRANSPARENTE D.16 - 1 METRO
PVC TUBO TRANSPARENTE D.12 - 0,5 METROS

Não esqueçer um tubo de cola TANGIT da henkel

Bomba:



Poderam verificar o resultado final da junção de todas estas peças embaixo neste mesmo topico.

Como sabem tou aberto a qualquer tipo de esclarecimento de duvidas a todos os membros que disso necessitarem.

Forte abraço

Vosso amigo Vitor Pestana

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Amigo Vitor em quanto fica esse Reactor de Kalk?
estou falando do preço.
Se o quer colocar aqui muito bem se não mande
uma mençagem para
diabrete_63@hotmail.com
o meu obrigado.

----------


## Antonio Cleidson

Quanto ficou o projeto todo.??

----------

